# This is Random



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

But I drew 19 digital goats, and I'd really like to know, for a digital goat, how good the conformation is on them. I won't put all 19 up, just certain ones. Help me critique their conformation, yes, even though they are fake. Please?

LA Lancha - LaMancha doe








Lucy - Oberhasli Doe








Opal - Boer Doe (Dappled/Belted)








Cookie - Nubian Doe








Paint - Oberhasli Buck








Leopard - Boer Buck (Dapple)








Pie - Nubian Buck








I picked my most pretty and best specimens.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey, that looks really good & the goats look to have really good conformation. That's amazing, I was wondering if you'd be willing to share how you made them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not good with conformation but you did a really nice job.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice!

My only change would be to give the boer breeds horns. Horns on bucks and does are breed standard. All wethers should be dehorned, but not the bucks and does.

Otherwise they all look incredible! Good job!

Patrick


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Those are very nice!  the only issue in any of them that I see is the last one has slightly weak pasterns, but not horrible. Otherwise, they're perfect IMO!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They all look great. I agree the pasterns are kinda weak on a couple, and the Boers need horns. The udder on Cookie looks a little funky, and the rear attatchments on the first doe could be better. I like Lucie and the Boers the best  

But hey, where's the Nigerians?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow those are neat!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Hey, that looks really good & the goats look to have really good conformation. That's amazing, I was wondering if you'd be willing to share how you made them


I basically take a pic or two of goats I like and look at them and draw the lines, not tracing though, but basing off conformation. I then take a picture of the lines and trace those lines on a Photoshop called GIMP. Then I tweak those lines on Paint (not good a tweaking on GIMP) and save and color in.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not good with conformation but you did a really nice job.


Thanks


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Very nice!
> 
> My only change would be to give the boer breeds horns. Horns on bucks and does are breed standard. All wethers should be dehorned, but not the bucks and does.
> 
> ...


I understand about the horns, thanks for the info. I only have them dehorned because I am a mostly Dairy breeder (on the site I have them on) and my Boers are with my Dairy's. I breed them for color only. I like to think like it is real. I own actual dairy goats too, but only two.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> Those are very nice!  the only issue in any of them that I see is the last one has slightly weak pasterns, but not horrible. Otherwise, they're perfect IMO!


He's my favorite little one XD lol. If I could have a real buck that looked like him, I would. Thanks for the critique!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> They all look great. I agree the pasterns are kinda weak on a couple, and the Boers need horns. The udder on Cookie looks a little funky, and the rear attatchments on the first doe could be better. I like Lucie and the Boers the best
> 
> But hey, where's the Nigerians?


Lol, I'm all alone in goats on the site they are on. MAYBE 3 other people actually have a goat DRAWN. My point, they don't show. And even so, I am mainly a dairy goat breeder. It's really to protect the dairy goat by having the Boers polled (I have them made polled so it seems a little more humane). I love em for their color more than anything.

Cookie looks a little weird? Well that messes me up, all my other Nubians have the same lineart, with the same body. Ahh well, I based the udder off a really pretty doe I knew who made a lot of milk. Lol, I might fix it for the next few I draw.

LA Lancha was a weird one. Since I don't draw the udder by hand usually, it was made with line tools on paint. And I didn't want to have to blend the colors so I drew it I guess to hide that spot. She's the only LaMancha and the only goat standing like that. Lol

Thanks a whole lot! And Lucie, yea, I love Oberhasli's. Idk why, they only come in two colors, but they are just so pretty, I had to add a few. I have Lucie and her sister Bee, who is black, and then the Oberhasli buck. Same with the boers, love those new colors!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE the LaMancha one!!  looks awesome! They all do!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Aslea said:


> I basically take a pic or two of goats I like and look at them and draw the lines, not tracing though, but basing off conformation. I then take a picture of the lines and trace those lines on a Photoshop called GIMP. Then I tweak those lines on Paint (not good a tweaking on GIMP) and save and color in.


That sounds waaaaaay complicated! Lol makes them worth even more! 
Thank you for that ill....... Attempt to make one ahah.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great!! Love that Boer doe.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aslea said:


> Cookie looks a little weird? Well that messes me up,


I missed her before; I think what she meant is that Cookie's udder attachments are a bit too high in the back, and weak in the front, causing the udder to sag a bit. At least that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVE the LaMancha one!!  looks awesome! They all do!


Thanks


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> That sounds waaaaaay complicated! Lol makes them worth even more!
> Thank you for that ill....... Attempt to make one ahah.


Nah, not as complicated as it sounds, well, once you get used to it. It's pretty easy really.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aslea said:


> Thanks


 do you make these customized (color wise)??


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They look great!! Love that Boer doe.


Thanks  On the site there is a huge Horse RPG community and a lot of times they use real horses for a background pedigree for genetic reasons, so I decided on her to actually do that. In fact, I believe almost all my does have an actual sire I found to sort of go with them. Of course, that male never really made them, but its pretend.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> I missed her before; I think what she meant is that Cookie's udder attachments are a bit too high in the back, and weak in the front, causing the udder to sag a bit. At least that's what I'm seeing.


Lol, I understand, I might just fix it on the lines and just redo them all. Since its the udder it wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a picture of the doe I was telling you about over PM... just for her color! Does it seem do-able?


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here's a picture of the doe I was telling you about over PM... just for her color! Does it seem do-able?


Easy! I'll get it done as soon as I can!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Do you sell these?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aslea said:


> Easy! I'll get it done as soon as I can!


Awesome, THANKS!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I'd like one for my goats, that'd be cool


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do you sell these?


If they get uber popular maybe, but right now I am doing them for fun with pre-made lines I already have. Why?


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah I'd like one for my goats, that'd be cool


Lol, PM me


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Aslea said:


> If they get uber popular maybe, but right now I am doing them for fun with pre-made lines I already have. Why?


I was wondering te same thing cause I wanna incorporate my doe into my logo.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I was wondering te same thing cause I wanna incorporate my doe into my logo.


PM Me what you need


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aslea said:


> If they get uber popular maybe, but right now I am doing them for fun with pre-made lines I already have. Why?


I'll PM you  I really like the LaMancha one you have


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Aye, I'd pay to have you make a simple logo for my website, too!


----------

